# oil in water reservoir!! please help!



## Shortie8183 (Jul 13, 2014)

i am a owner of a 02 VW GOLF GTI 1.8T, Few weeks ago i was driving the car, and it started over heating, i turned the car off as i saw the temp hand rising found oil in the water reservoir. So i thought a blown head gasket, so i took it to my mechanic and had him change, the timing belt, head gaskets and the head was sent off to a machine shop, thermostat. since i was doing that i went bigger turbo with the f21 frankenturbo, 3'maf. anyways i got the car back, and we was flushing the system, and we saw oil pouring out into the bucket, so i cut the car off and all the oil had drained out threw the radiator valve we was using to clean the system, so i found out a oil cooler could be the problem, so i installed that yesterday... same problem! help, i have no clue what else it could be. i just put $3,000 into the car and now i can't even drive it...


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*oil cooler?*



Shortie8183 said:


> i am a owner of a 02 VW GOLF GTI 1.8T, Few weeks ago i was driving the car, and it started over heating, i turned the car off as i saw the temp hand rising found oil in the water reservoir. So i thought a blown head gasket, so i took it to my mechanic and had him change, the timing belt, head gaskets and the head was sent off to a machine shop, thermostat. since i was doing that i went bigger turbo with the f21 frankenturbo, 3'maf. anyways i got the car back, and we was flushing the system, and we saw oil pouring out into the bucket, so i cut the car off and all the oil had drained out threw the radiator valve we was using to clean the system, so i found out a oil cooler could be the problem, so i installed that yesterday... same problem! help, i have no clue what else it could be. i just put $3,000 into the car and now i can't even drive it...


it's something to look at


----------



## T Dog (May 22, 2014)

cracked bloc?


----------



## Shortie8183 (Jul 13, 2014)

Done a compression test today and everything came back good.. Though


----------



## pdowty68 (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm not sure if the transmission fluid goes to the bottom of the rad for cooling on these cars but on my old jeep cherokee it did. Maybe it's tranny fluid? I just got my mk4 jetta and I haven't crawled under it to look for that yet, only an oil change so far and I didn't really think to see if it had a tranny cooler. Maybe I'm wrong


----------



## simpson110 (Sep 5, 2009)

you could have a blown head gasket. may not have blown out on a cylinder(good compression) but between an oil and coolant passage.


----------

